# Anyone give their dog Ubavet Joint Power Meg?



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I had Shala in for her annual check up this week, and my vet suggested I put her on a joint supplement because she is so active. (She does field work year round, loves to play ball, swim, does dock diving in the summer, and is generally just super active). She's very fit and slim and has never shown any sign of stiffness or pain after activity. But I kind of like the idea of preventative care. This is the blurb on it. Any experience or thoughts? Shala is 2 years old. 

*PURPOSE:* JOINT POWER MEG Maximum Joint Care Liquid promotes optimal growth and development of the musculo-skeletal system. Helps support bone health and the function of joints. Supports renal and cardiovascular functions. Helps the maintenance of a healthy skin and coat. The combination of all the ingredients in provides the necessary benefits to help maintain joint mobility, good health and well being in dogs and cats.
*Active Ingredients: Minimum levels per 5 mL:*
Glucosamine HCl 1000 mg, Chondroitin sulphate 35 mg, MSM 200 mg, Hyaluronic acid 8 mg, Manganese sulphate 10 mg, Green lipped mussels 8 mg (Perna canaliculus), Citrus bioflavonoids 10 mg, Vitamin A 0.08 mg, Vitamin D 0.00185 mg, Vitamin C 30 mg, Eicosapentaenoic (EPA) 210 mg, Docosahexaenoic (DHA) 145 mg.
*Non medicinal ingredients: Excipients:* Fish oil, Citrus bioflavonoids, Sodium benzoate, Potassium sorbate, Vitamin E, Flavour.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I hope you get a answer,i have asked about some joint supplements,and no answers.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Me too! It's a new approach for me to use one preventatively. I did put Tesia on glucosamine after I noticed her stiffness, and it worked wonders. Later on in her life, I switched her to Sasha's Blend, which is similar to the supplement my vet has just suggested to me for Shala (it also had the green lipped mussels and other marine based ingredients). The Sasha's Blend was amazing. I will start Shala on the supplement this week. I don't expect to see any difference in her, as she has no stiffness or pain. But hopefully it will keep her joints healthy for many years to come.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've never heard of this supplement, not sure without checking if it's available here in the States. 
ETA: I just checked, not seeing this available in the US. 

I give my guys Dasuquin with MSM, a fish oil tablet and a Vit. E. My Vet recommended the Dasuquin. I'm following the recommendations Iowa Gold posted in this thread for the other supplements and dosage. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html

There are several threads discussing joint supplements members are using.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I've never heard of this supplement, not sure without checking if it's available here in the States.
> ETA: I just checked, not seeing this available in the US.
> 
> I give my guys Dasuquin with MSM, a fish oil tablet and a Vit. E. My Vet recommended the Dasuquin. I'm following the recommendations Iowa Gold posted in this thread for the other supplements and dosage.
> ...


 Thank you! A lot of the ingredients that Iowa Gold highlights in that first post are in this supplement - so I feel good about that. It's got the glucosamine and chondroitin and MSM - plus the omegas and antioxidants.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I was looking at the ingredients of it also, the ingredients are what the Vet's in my area recommend also. From what I'm seeing this supplement looks really good, but I'm not a Vet or Vet Tech.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

We're using Cosequin as well as Golden Paste (http://www.turmericlife.com/au) for Noah, who is also very active, preventatively. He's never showed any signs of pain or lameness, and the link that Carolina Mom provided just made sense to us. Like you - we liked the idea of using this preventatively. He also gets unrefined coconut oil and Grizzly Salmon Oil.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I think you are smart to get her on something being so active at a young age. By the time most seek out supplements in senior years it is kinda late for them to help much.

Glycoflex has been around a long time and well regarded by most. They have ones for different stages of a dogs life I think. Human stuff works too.

It is such a huge industry for joint help dog or human. What I think important is finding out the source of ingredients in them.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

GoldenCamper said:


> I think you are smart to get her on something being so active at a young age. By the time most seek out supplements in senior years it is kinda late for them to help much.
> 
> Glycoflex has been around a long time and well regarded by most. They have ones for different stages of a dogs life I think. Human stuff works too.
> 
> It is such a huge industry for joint help dog or human. What I think important is finding out the source of ingredients in them.


Hmm. It doesn't list the source of the ingredients. It's a Canadian company. Maybe I will call them and find out.


----------

